# My furmily!



## FUNKYCAT (Dec 13, 2011)

Lucy (7) 









Sheez (5) 



















Jake (3) 









Gingle (9) who was my bestest friend.  









And my two baby kittens; Oliver (the orange one) and Calla-Noel (ragdoll).


----------



## Salemcat2 (Dec 28, 2010)

OMG, the cuteness overload!! I can't bear it!! Sooooo adorable. I mewed.


----------



## VillageVoice (Nov 27, 2011)

AWWW Ragdoll baby! I'm getting mine in a little over a month. Adorable kitties!


----------

